# langes Ladekabel -> lange Ladezeiten ?!



## amer_der_erste (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir ein *2m *langes USB Kabel gekauft.

Damit will ich meinen Xbox One Controller anschließen und nachts mein HTC ONE M8 aufladen.
Nun hängt mein Handy schon seit über *2 Stunden* an der Dose und ist noch immer nicht voll.

Bilde mir ein, dass das Laden mit dem *originalem *Kabel deutschlich schneller ging.

Einbildung oder ist da was dran?




_Gruß - Amer_


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Dezember 2014)

Da ist was dran, gibt bei Ladekabeln leider massive Unterschiede. Bei mir funktioniert das Original HTC Kabel mit 1m Amazon Basics Verlängerung am Besten, nur etwa 10% langsamer.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja genau, hab mir auch eins von Amazon Basics geholt. Es dauert eine gefühlte Ewigkeit xD


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das 2m usb<>micro usb ist nicht gut, hatte ich auch. Die Verlängerung war aber aus 5 die ich hatte die Beste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2014)

Ist eine Frage des Leitungswiderstandes - je höher dieser ist desto größer ist der Spannungsabfall bis zum Akku.

Prinzipiell wäre es gar kein Problem ein 10 m langes Ladekabel zu benutzen, man müsste es eben nur etwas dicker machen um den Widerstand gleich zu halten. ABER: Dicker machen kostet 3 cent mehr pro Meter. Die werden natürlich gespart, da kann der Kunde ruhig mal länger warten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Dezember 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist eine Frage des Leitungswiderstandes - je höher dieser ist desto größer ist der Spannungsabfall bis zum Akku.
> 
> Prinzipiell wäre es gar kein Problem ein 10 m langes Ladekabel zu benutzen, man müsste es eben nur etwas dicker machen um den Widerstand gleich zu halten. ABER: Dicker machen kostet 3 cent mehr pro Meter. Die werden natürlich gespart, da kann der Kunde ruhig mal länger warten.



Na gut, ich lasse das Teil eh immer über Nacht laden.

Da kann es mir egal sein, wie lange es dauert haha.

.. wollte bloß meine Theorie aus der Überschrift bestätigt haben 

Danke euch !


----------

